
Resources to Learn Redux - eibrahim
https://medium.com/front-end-hacking/top8-resources-to-learn-redux-4dd4fd814c44
======
acemarke
Nice to see my own "Practical Redux" series linked in there. Here's my own
usual suggestions:

\- My top resources for getting started with Redux:
[http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-
lea...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-learn-redux/)

\- My "Redux Fundamentals" workshop slides:
[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2018/06/redux-
fundamentals...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2018/06/redux-fundamentals-
workshop-slides/)

\- My React/Redux links list: [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

